# Tomb of Ramses VI



## senior chef (Sep 8, 2021)

Not all tombs in the Valley of the Kings are open to the public. Many are closed due to excess of humidity from visiting tourists. Humidity eventually destroys the wall paintings.
However, the last time I visited The Valley of the Kings, the tomb of Ramses VI was open. (KV 9 )
NOTE: the wooden walkway is NOT part of the original tomb.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 8, 2021)

Oh!  That is exquisite!


----------



## senior chef (Sep 8, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Oh!  That is exquisite!


Though there are literally hundreds of Egyptian Gods, these are but a few of them.
Each God or Goddess had dominion over a certain aspect of life or death. Isis for example, was the number one highest female Goddess. Isis is/was the archetype of creation; fertility and mortherhood.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 8, 2021)

More tomb wall paintings


----------



## Devi (Sep 8, 2021)

Truly stunning, @senior chef!


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 8, 2021)

Tish said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


If you will look carefully at the top photo (post #4) you will see a cartouche on each wall, just above the heads of the male and female (yellow color). The dark lines around the cartouches are "magic ropes" which enclose the name of the person. Only royalty of the highest ranks, Pharaohs and Queens. have their names written within the cartouche. Anytime you see a cartouche, you know that the painter is talking about a pharaoh or queen.

Also, if you look carefully at BOTH cartouches, you will see that they have the same identical symbols.
NOTE: the symbols are often written front to back and visa versa. But that does not change the name.


----------



## senior chef (Sep 8, 2021)

Just for general interest, below is the cartouche for Cleopatra.


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

senior chef said:


> If you will look carefully at the top photo (post #4) you will see a cartouche on each wall, just above the heads of the male and female (yellow color). The dark lines around the cartouches are "magic ropes" which enclose the name of the person. Only royalty of the highest ranks, Pharaohs and Queens. have their names written within the cartouche. Anytime you see a cartouche, you know that the painter is talking about a pharaoh or queen.
> 
> Also, if you look carefully at BOTH cartouches, you will see that they have the same identical symbols.
> NOTE: the symbols are often written front to back and visa versa. But that does not change the name.


Thank you so much for explaining it, I had no idea.


----------



## Devi (Sep 9, 2021)

Nor I.


----------

